# What does AKFF mean to you??



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

What does AKFF mean to you?

AKFF in its present form has been around for 5 or so years. In that time we've grown from a very small community based forum into what we have today - a mainstream fishing website packed with information on almost everything there is to possibly know about kayak fishing.

During that time we've implemented various competitions. We've made and sold merchandise such as hats, shirts, stickers and brag mats.. We've given away a couple of kayaks, hundreds of lures plus thousands of stickers&#8230;. We've helped out guys who have been down on their luck. We've held events, organised social get togethers, lunches, dinners and more&#8230;

What started as a forum with 100 or so pioneering guys has grown into something way beyond what any of us ever thought was achievable&#8230;with nearly 5700 forum members and still growing. Theres no doubt that kayak fishing IS the fastest growing water sport in Australia, and a huge part of that is due to sites like AKFF.

However, with the growth of the site comes all the other stuff. More members means that we may have lost a bit of the personal touch and keeping track of who's who and new members is extremely difficult. Guys that were 'regulars' have drifted away and yet they're being replaced with new characters all the time. We realise that some of our old time members have moved on, which is natural, but at the same time we're wondering how best we can continue to make this site relevant and appealing to all to ensure that we do retain the 'good guys' and don't lose too much of the original vibe.

Therefore, what we'd like to ask you is&#8230;._*What does AKFF mean to you? *_ Hopefully by finding out whats most important to you, we can continue to offer things at AKFF which keep you coming back, posting regularly and enjoying the mateship that this community offers.

So, we'd like to invite you to let us know what it is about AKFF that you love, and what are the main reasons you visit. We'd love to know what aspects of the site you enjoy (eg Fishing Tips, Kayak Reviews, Trip Plans, Competitions, Get-Togethers etc etc) or whether you're just here to enjoy some banter with your mates? Perhaps its one of the above, maybe its several things. Maybe its something else&#8230; If you could let us know it would be great.

Ideally we're after an idea of what the majority of site members want and expect from AKFF. So if you think we should be running more events, then let us know. If you think we should have more kayak reviews, then let us know. And if you think that we should be giving you more tips and techniques, or tackle information or competitions then let us know that too.

At the same time, if theres anything bugging you about AKFF, then we'd like to hear your thoughts. After all, this site wouldn't exist without all of you, so we're trying to keep it the best it can be and if something needs changing to make it better for the majority then we are happy to listen.

Finally, thankyou for all your continued support of AKFF. With your help we're looking forward to making the site even better in future.

Cheers. Dave Gleeson (on behalf of the moderation/admin team)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Mostly, I just like talking crap about fishing and well talking crap in general. :lol:

I'm quite happy with what AKFF provides currently as I've met some pretty cool blokes and fish with them fairly regulary. We also talk crap on said outings.

What can improve? Well, not a lot really. I like it here. Maybe optional colour schemes that can be enforced by mods, so if a user gets to heated they can set them on a calming green colour scheme or something.

Also, mood lighting.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

For me it was a opportunity to try somthing new (kayak fishing) and to get me out of the house.Also to meet fellow yaker's and so forth.

The other big thing for me was using the computer and actually typing and responding/input to this forum as i was not to computer savvy.Now all spare time is taken up on viewing this forum.

I like things the way they are it's easy to navigate your way around,a user friendly forum so to speak.Everyone is willing to help oneanother in difficult times and the amount of knowledge that the old salty's have is priceless.

So to one and all i take my smelly hat off to the crew and keep up the great work.

Love,Peace & Respect...

Stephen Bugeja.....


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

What Bungy said

Cheers Dave


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

what it means to me is this

i work with a bunch of 30 something women who do nothing but talk about their kids and say things like "your looking at the mother of the under 12 butterfly champion".dude i wouldnt even know if my kids swam at school.

i work with a doc at work who brought a $400,000 flybridge cruiser to impress the chicks and has done 1 trip in 2 years.

my family are all chardonay drinkers and go to things like toastmasters (spew)

i have a panic attack if i go into a shopping mall and most of the dudes i know with boats are interested in 1 drinking 2 drinking and 3 getting away from their families.

i must say it was a delight to find some down to earth people who are enthusiastic about nature, adventure and water sports. by the way my daughter tells me watersports means something oxford st related but i is way naive.

anyway great site and great people as far as i can tell.

cheers pete


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

One thing I would like is an autospell feature that automatically turns 'peddle' into 'pedal'.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

peddle


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

What do you call someone who is intimate with their hobie?

A peddle-file.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

I think its a credit to the mods that AKFF is still a very informative and functioning forum where people with like interests can discuss, question and boast (if need be). I think that the trip planning and trip report sections are invaluable to members. 
Its great that people can get together on here, without the complication of meetings, insurance and the other trappings of club structure.
My main complaint is about the people who regularly make aggressive sh*t-stirring posts looking for a reaction, in order to bring some kind of amusement to their seemingly pathetic lives.
I also get annoyed when commercial operators make anonymous, bogus posts to draw attention to their product. They usually start with 
"hey has anyone seen this new..........?? check it out at http://www.im_too_tight_to_pay_for_advertising.com.
If it is good enough to be promoted, there are many legitimate ways to advertise without using a public free forum.
Keep up the good work AKFF!


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

no need to change anything IMHO, i love it as it is


----------



## oldandbent (Feb 11, 2008)

When I first joined the forum it was information and ideas. A lot of clever people on this forum.

Things have not changed much still seek the information and ideas.

Trip reports are great and the bar gets set higher all the time. Love the inclusion of states.

Do not mind a dealer sneaking in an add. or drawing attention to a new product.

Lively debate is healthy and should not be taken to heart and only when it gets downright over the top limited

I would also love the spell check.

AKFF you are providing a great service and have given me the opportunity to meet and talk with some great people. I am sure most who drift away do so because its time for them not necessarily through any great lack in the forum. I know someone puts a lot of effort into keeping the wheels on this and I for one am grateful.    Bravo...... 8) 8) 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU8GhYMAACxfgAAQUGfAEiEoGIo////wMADmbYajQCTR6anoIeiaMhk0eoIp6m0mTQNAAAAABpNBMiehkyRoDTQGQ0rDXIMxHrMpS66BCszFNpRaFzXo4ta2Mdt3IU+cFCVwW1h8KLNSp4TjX42PKp7Twg/K8YZEFXdUHc7HJmKTQWk1qMMTlI15ZpLeTidYt6ghAQr7Rz5MoTXl+vVcELAM/LDHEDRbdNoelFM7L7RHZOIeVYDREwnNKm1RfMa30AJVh5rVAsQpSAKDp50pWEjIQmbOdBIBREgDmEwmFJMLxoSq2r7VveCD2wEqjxeZ02dpRDj2g6i4hIJFgVyvXN8GlcbuBQJoh4scWDGkx2LhqFnBG62ojkoSpB/xdyRThQkE8GhYMA==


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

When I joined the AKFF I was hesitant in posting reports as all I had back then was a canoe, but my canoe reports were welcomed with open arms. But know that has changed when I bought a kayak, now Im one of the 'yakkers' and personally I like being one of them, though there is nothing wrong with a canoe (in fact I still use mine, but not as often as the yak).

The AKFF means that when I come home from a boring, 6hr day of lectures I have a place where I can listen to the happenings in my own state, another state or even another country in regards to the world of kayak fishing.

It is a place where members can post raving trip reports, whether or not they catch any fish and people respect and happily comment on each others efforts.

Its also a place where members can post their ideas on mounts for various kayak/fishing paraphernalia like sounders/GPS's and the like; and more recently provide reviews on the many different kayak hulls out there.

Having seen some of the debating taking place about certain items of discussion, I think it has allowed the forum to become more diverse in accepting our members agenda's and beliefs, which is a sign that we fishos can get along nicely after a bit of verbal biff.

The forum is fine as it is IMHO, and I like the fact that the ever hard-working mods allow us to have a say in how it can be changed or altered.

Personally I haven't been to any AKFF adventures (though I would to change this in the coming years), but at the recent Wivenhoe Convention I was pleased to meet some AKFF members who welcomed me graciously one they recognised me, though I admit I had a bit of trouble introducing myself to some.

These same members like to share a tale, give some friendly advice and are so generous as shown by the unfortunate incident regarding one of our members.

So the AKFF is something I am proud to be a part of.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Initially - help on how to set up the Kayak.

then - help on spots to fish

then - help on what to wear, fishing gear, lures, techniques

then - help on how to buy more fishing gear, extra lures, spare rods and reels and lots of other nice shiny and not very shiny stuff

then - pleasure in being able to help people set up their kayaks

then - pleasure in helping other people find spots to fish

then - pleasure in being able to help other people on their fishing gear, lure and techniques

now - enjoying meeting people with similar interests - and enjoying the encouragement to get out and go fishing regularly provided by the fishing comps and others success.

Its really important to maintain the welcoming, very inclusive atmosphere. Really really admire the time the mods put into this.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

What is AKFF to me?

Ahh it is a great place for me the Yak rookie to learn the art of Yak fishing. I used it for info before purchase of my Kingfisher. I saw how it supported those in need/ run of bad luck earlier in the year.

Once I get past this little paddle I have in October  I will hit the Yak fishing hard and be asking all sorts of annoying questions and then I will be out on the water trying to catch that elusive first yak catch and I will be on here to brag about it.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i had the kayak and the fishing before i had akff.
What akff has given me is a bunch of like minded people to fish with.
Everyone i fish with, weather on land or sea has come from this site.
There are a lot of fisherman out there and i may be fit in with 10% of them but sick a fisherman in a kayak and i get on with about 90% of them (i have met any i don't get on with but i may the 10% allowance because i know you b#stards are out there).
I'm not sure what it is but there seems to be something that sets kayak fisherman apart and attracts similar people.
I wouldn't hesitate to go on a trip or fish with anyone on this site and would be confident in having a great time.

I think it is hard when people you know and have fished with stop posting or move on. It is usually over little things that get under their skin and start to fester. A lot of these things wouldn't occur in face to face conversations but it can be tricky to convey subtle things in writing and they can easily be blown out of proportion.

A down side is the presence of people who have joined just to spy on the trip reports and see what is happening where. I look at other sites myself just to gain information on what is happening but it does make me think twice when posting a report saying that the kingfish are at clovelly in plague proportions.
It would be interesting to find a way to tighten this up. maybe you have to post 3 trip reports a year or you don't gain access to them. (sorry gatsey, there are always exceptions).

It would also be interesting to email some of the members that have moved on and ask them why. And don't accept that peddle v's paddle shit as an excuse.

great site, i'd be lost with out it.
hats off the those that keep it running.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

This thread is an example of one of the best things about AKFF. The mods looking to the forum goers for suggestions.

Lets just say everyone likes to put in their 2 cents when someone posts a question the responses on here are usually really helpful but occasionally sarcastic, confusing or just plain wrong. I have seen on other sites thanks counters or karma points. With the idea of helping you to decide which responses to the question are from helpful people and who is taking the piss or an arm chair expert. Just a suggestion, i can also see this sort of system getting abused.

The best bits:
The characters
The friendliness of everyone, you see many arguments nipped in the bud by someone saying something ridiculous that just makes everyone laugh. 
The trip reports, the epic tales of woe, the extreme captures, the pictorial recounts.

Keep up the good work mods!


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Its very hard to improve something if its running well ,the format is easy to follow ,there more info here than you can poke a stick at ,the members are passionate about there sport and that shows through time and time again in there posts and input ,sure you get the odd disagreement but thats only human it would be boreing if we all thought the same 
To me personally the AKFF has been like a guiding hand in this sport of kayaking and I owe a dept of gratitude for the knowlege and incouragement that I have recieved on this forum.Its my place to go to when a bit of chill time is needed , its great to see whats happening around the country and sometimes around the world as well 
Last but not least how can I not mention the mods ,guys you do a brillant job what more can I say

cheers cruiser

and as for spellcheck ,at my age whats the point ;-)


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Without AKFF I would of never known about Kayak fishing and would of never met so many cool guys.
Its not like other fishing forums where everyone is arguing, etc its like everyone is mates here which is probably the best thing about it.
This forum is full of awesome information and everyone is keen to share it.
We have met some awesome people on here which thanks to Azzos meet up at Safety Beach I probably wouldnt of found the forum.
Thanks to all the mods and addies for keeping the forum to what it is today.

ThAnKs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MITCH


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

AKFF has been and still is my escape from work, to read about and enjoy others experiences in my chosen hobby.

AKFF has taught me to be more diplomatic as the site has grown in size, and more new and interesting people have joined. It has taught me patience and respect for others feelings and opinions.

It has also taught me that I dont really give a crap what make, model, brand or means of propulsion we use, as the only thing that matters is that we are all interested in the same thing.

I have gained many friends, especially from the early days on the original AKFF runboard forum, some of whom I am still in contact with. I have also met many new people, and had my eyes opened to many different makes and models of kayak, and forms and styles of fishing.

It has also made me want to experience and own kayaks, fishing gear and try new techniques and locations that I probably would have never thought about before.

thumbs up 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

ausbass said:


> , though I admit I had a bit of trouble introducing myself to some.


James buy a blue hat.....then you will then be easy to see at Wivenhoe, and I can also give you heaps at origin time mate.

Although you are younger than some of us, feel confident about pushing in when there is a crowd of yakkers standing around, as you are also one of the AKFF team mate


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

keza said:


> I think it is hard when people you know and have fished with stop posting or move on. It is usually over little things that get under their skin and start to fester. A lot of these things wouldn't occur in face to face conversations but it can be tricky to convey subtle things in writing and they can easily be blown out of proportion.


Great site............ learned heaps................ met some real people..............Mods do great..............but like Keza I miss a few posters who droped out for whatever reasons............ kinda hope they are watching things and may drop back in sometime.
Davy G fear not AKFF is a great site .........not up itself and a valued resource to any keen fisho kayak or not.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Dodge said:


> ausbass said:
> 
> 
> > , though I admit I had a bit of trouble introducing myself to some.
> ...


I think I might just do that.

;-)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Do any of you guys feel that we are loosing the mateship on AKFF and if so do you see any reason why this is so , i am like a lot of us and do miss the guys who have dropped off and no longer post. When i first joined we had a very close bond between all of us , i guess because we were involved in a new sport and were the forerunners of the sport , now the sport has seemed to have gone mainstream, and we are being overrun with our own success. Do any of our members feel there is something we can do to retain our old membership whilst embracing new membership . Being bigger is not being better , should membership from here on be by invitation , i am only throwing open ideas because we want to get back the great old camrardrie we had years ago , sure this site is great and i for one would be lost without it . But we want ideas and suggestions and not necessarily a pat on the back . How do we become a closer knit unit guys , help us make it better . thanks


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

A couple of years ago we were at Big W with our green Kingfisher canoe with and electric motor and outriggers and many other bells and whistles :lol: when we met a couple of guys with kayaks all set up for fishing. They were very friendly and chatted about the fishfinders other stuff, I don't remember names being exchanged but they suggested we have a look at a site called "AK ... something" by the time we got home I had forgotten the rest *sigh* 

About 18 months ago we were at Somerset Dam again with the green beast called "Sniffer" when we saw a chap with a Hobie Outback, and it all started from there. :lol: :lol:

We have met a couple of AKFF members and learned soooooo much about fishing etc. from this site. Neither of us had fished very much before - I think I was about 10 when I first held a fishing rod, other than the one we mad out of a stick, a piece of string, a bent safety pin for a hook and a grasshopper for bait (we didn't catch anything cos the bait got away).

What does AKFF mean to us??? Well it is a place that we can learn from people with wayyyy more experience that us, share stories, ask questions, have a really good read, a good laugh, a bit of a cry, a place to let off a bit of steam, It is just like an extended family, even with parents to bring us into line when they have to ;-) :lol: ;-)

Thank you to all the people involved in running this thing and keep up the good work 8)

cheers,
Gary & Georgia ;-)


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Been following this for a while, after the first few comments, I could of said what they said. ;-)

Then as I kept following more people added there own feelings,

Learning, Teaching, seem to be a constant.

Meeting new people has also been a highlight for many ( Myself included )

I don't reply as much as I should, But I reckon I log in about 4-9 times a day.

Meeting people I would otherwise never meet, showing them my neighborhood and SHARING the knowledge,( or lack off )

But for me I think I log on to see how far can we take it??

Taking your young fella out on his 11th b'day , massive snapper on light gear :shock: :shock: :shock:

Reading those stories makes it the site it is.

Also I like to know there are worse tragics than me. :twisted:


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

Having been involved in other forums in the past regarding Fishing and Diving etc. It is extremely refreshing to find a bunch of friendly like minded people who are not interested in all the cr*p that just brings people down.

Don't change anything.

As a new member and new to nonstink boat fishing bloke I have struck up good friendships on this site and just look for more ways to get more people into this great nd inclusive sport. When I first bought my Yak, I thought this could be a pretty Soloist sport and I was kinda hoping to meet one or two others who I could fish with. Then in one post on this forum we managed to get together corporately with 35 odd kayakers..... and I mean Odd. ;-) All because they heard about the free snags I reckon  (just kidding) but thanks to EVERYONE and I mean EVERYONE itchin to meet up and have a good time, thats what happened.....

My point- it could not have happened without this Forum......

keep up the amazing work and know that we appreciate the effort and thanks the Fish Gods for this little piece of the Net that helsp us odd folk learn how to be Odder! - :lol:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah shame about the way people drop off, but then internet communities are fraught with weird currents even when none exist! Always thought that the medium is both too revealing and not revealing enough....such is it's nature and that won't change. I drop in and out because I get involved in other stuff as I suspect others do. It's no biggie.

Have found AKFF an extraordinarily respectful place. Hardly any of the mindless indulgent tanties that you get in most every other online hangouts. No idea why......but huge credit to the mods. Think you've done a great job.

As to improvements - Koich is on the money - mood lighting!


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

I sold my old stinky a year ago and IMMEDIATELY missed the water. So kayaking was an affordable entry back. I discovered this forum (and one or two others) which helped me decide what to buy. Now I come back and find where to go, what to take, and continue to gain from a wealth of experiences without having to buy magazines to do so. My experience with ALL interest-based printed media is that very little is published by anyone other than those who pay for space in the publication. This is a place where EVERYONE can have an input. There isn't a lot of commercialism but enough to find out about new products if you want to go looking for them.

The "site" is user-friendly and the mods (although actively involved) don't seem to have to jump in very often.

I say "keep up the good work", and "THANK YOU!"


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

I was a mad surfer and decided I needed to do something when the waves were crap. Bought a yak as I am a tight arse and didn't want to pay for fuel and rego. Plus I wanted to paddle the local creeks for jacks. I found this website and has been a wealth of information and been a great help improving my shit fishing skills. I find myself surfing less and less. I am addicted. Thanks AKFF


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

i find the forum quite good. but i do get a little annoyed by certain kayak salespeople that always try to steer others to buy their brand kayaks or accessories because they are "experts" and know what is best for you :lol: 
whilst they may know a bit more than the average joe, they are always going to be biased...  
anyways other than that AKFF is great and has been very useful. ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I found AKFF while I was looking at buying a kayak. I found it a wealth of information and think without it I would have possibly made some expensive and/or dangerous mistakes. As an information bank it is amazing and I often do searches to find out more about particular subjects.

I'm a pretty recent member and orginally used to ask lots of questions. Now I'm finding that I'm spending waaaay too much time trying to make funny comments or posting photos of my latest catch or just being a "know-it-all" in general. Have I just found my groove and am happy to just sit back and enjoy it for the moment without wanting to learn anything new? Maybe I feel like I'm promoting kayak fishing in an area that I should just (selfishly) share with just a handfull of others?

Maybe I just need to "drop off" for a while, get lost in the wilderness and come back as a better contributor.

Whatever it is I think AKFF is accomodating of and has something for everyone. I think a true forum ends up where it's membership takes it, but then again it's all new to me.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

To all you old boys missing the old days - it still seems very fresh and enthusiastic from this novice's point of view. Do the experienced guys get tired of the same dumb questions? The answers are still very much appreciated. Maybe some guys want to build exclusive sub-groups to stay in touch? It would be a pity I think, but if a "guru's forum" got the old team talking, it's a good thing. Just dont forget the newbies. Maybe when you get to the point that you dont have much more to learn from akff it get's a little so-so? Man, I have a bazillion years before I get anywhere near that!

I actually like the input from the commercial operators - it need's to be transparant but it's all good.
The "fish of the month series" has been fantastic. Perhaps as we go round the seasons there could be a re-opening or re-freshing or bumping of those topics... just before the particular fish comes into season.
The kayak review section is great. It would be better if we were able to put some of those experienced guys to review the reviews to give better cross referencing and comparison. Red's review of the pro-fish should be essential reading to all magazine journo's (this is how you do it boys!).
It would be interesting to open up something similar for rods/reels etc but I dont know how that would work.

Bazoo - dont like the idea of heading towards exclusive entry. But if it is needed consider the guru corner - not a good thing but way better than making the whole site exclusive.

10/10 as is for me.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dru , a good post mate , and what i personally was after , i posted on this thread to try and get some ideas thrown about from old and new members and thought , if i am a bit controversial it will bring forth some good . I like your thoughts and really agree about exclusivity as i do hate it , but we were getting too many pats on the back and i felt it needed more" Meat "so i thank you champion , a gurus inner forum , well dunno, it would be good if we were able to limit the posts to maybe 35 per day as it is i think were running about 150 mark and theres no way anyone can keep up < and sure i only read what interests me , then to find out ive missed a good thread , good onya Dru


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK guys/girls. Thanks for the feedback, it's great to hear that it seems most are happy (although you guys who want mood lighting might be better off visiting more 'adult specific' sites) :lol:

I guess we'd also like feedback on what % of members use AKFF as a 'social' meeting/trip organising place and what % use AKFF solely as an information resource. We'd like to know whether things like arranging official get togethers, social bbq's/fishing comps and social dinners/lunches are of interest to the majority or whether you use AKFF as an information-only resource. We've never really done research on what %% of our members actually meet up with others and which %% use us online only so it would be great to find out just how important the 'social' aspect of the site is. Again - if you could give us YOUR thoughts on the above it would be great.

Again thanks for the feedback so far and keep the comments coming!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

To date I've only met up with other kayakers on one occasion but it happened through AKFF. This weekend I'll have the pleasure of entertaining a fellow AKFFer which also wouldn't have happened without AKFF. I'd say, being isolated from other kayakers, this forum is probably the only way I'd ever arrange a meet, unless of course I knew someone well enough to contact them directly.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Davey G said:


> . We'd like to know whether things like arranging official get togethers, social bbq's/fishing comps and social dinners/lunches are of interest to the majority or whether you use AKFF as an information-only resource.


The ACT and surrounding region folk tend to do this anyway. We are all fairly active in this regard, and most of fish together with some sort of regularity. I still use AKFF for info as I'm an abysmal saltwater fisherman. I have quite the learning curve to be honest.

I generally come on here for the social aspect though. I usually check my PM's before I check my posts.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Davey G said:


> ...I guess we'd also like feedback on what % of members use AKFF as a 'social' meeting/trip organising place and what % use AKFF solely as an information resource. We'd like to know whether things like arranging official get togethers, social bbq's/fishing comps and social dinners/lunches are of interest to the majority or whether you use AKFF as an information-only resource. We've never really done research on what %% of our members actually meet up with others and which %% use us online only so it would be great to find out just how important the 'social' aspect of the site is. Again - if you could give us YOUR thoughts on the above it would be great....!


I personally don't use AKFF as a social resource -- I can barely keep up with my social and domestic obligations as things stand. But I do consider AKFF a wonderful information resource and also use it shamelessly to contact AKFF locals in places that I've visited. (Breambo, in Lennox Head, and Junglefisher, in Cairns, are two AKFF "friends" who have looked after me in that regard.) I reciprocate, of course, and have happily helped AKFFers visiting Noosa to get into a yak for a trip, or taken them along with us when we go out.

AKFF has also acted as a catalyst in my learning new skills such as basic movie making and also in improving my on-water photography. And it's a great outlet for a frustrated writer...

Most of all, I perceive that the team of moderators is priceless to the forum. Presumably you have to plan to replace such valuable people because volunteers do wear out. I don't know what your policy is in this regard but it might be worthwhile considering "capping" the duration of moderator appointments to avoid the sudden loss of a valuable moderator (both from the forum and from the moderator team) due to volunteer weariness or plain lack of time.

The forum itself doesn't need any tinkering at this time. It's excellent. And AKFFers are generally a great bunch of people...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

*What does AKFF mean to you??*

it means i don't get any bloody work done :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

When I first joined up it was to gain as much info as I could and not just on the fishing side part of it ,safety and setting up the yak played a big part .,This is the first time I have been a member on a internet forum and the social part never entered the mind but as time went on I bumped into a few members at my local spot and have been out with other members on different occasions as well .In a few weeks time I will be attending a yak meet down along the west coast and for me personally catching a fish will be a bonus ,
really looking forward to meeting people with the same hobby and passion and putting some faces to names that I come across this great site 
I hope this info is usefull and if some one told me a couple years ago that I would be sitting in front of a pc doing stuff like this I would have told them noway 
Its great to be apart of it

cheers cruiser


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I joined here to see what yak fishing was about before I bought a yak. I bought the 1st one through the classifieds and got ideas on pimping it.
I met some great guys and learned heaps of stuff and when I moved to Mackay I met some of the guys and was driven around and shown the town and have fishing buddies I would never have met if it wasnt for AKFF.


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Akff to me means i have the ability to get information off other like minded individuals on the greatest topic on earth KAYAK FISHING  Im just new to this sport and without this site would be lost on how to get started, set up my yak, pimp my yak what soft plastics to use ( before i went on this forum didnt even know about soft plastics :lol: ) and any other information that i need. The site helped me bump into an old mate i hadnt seen for a few years on a organised trip , good to catch up mattty and also gives me the opportunity to meet new mates and learn more about fishing and as im fairly new to fishing and kayaking this wealth of information has been priceless  Thankyou to everyone for their posts as its given me many many hours of entertainment and new knowledge


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Money!

I read about the great ideas, I rush out, copy, adapt, personalise and think I am saving money but spend more than the origional item would have eventually cost...however.........
The sheer fun, enjoyment, adventure, excitement, frustration and exposure to some of the countires greatest thinkers (in the yakking world) has been priceless.

AKFF...... worth every byte in download!


----------



## Tor (Mar 10, 2008)

I built a canoe and part of the customer support was a forum where everyone chips in with ideas on the builds, some of the guys built to fish from, canoes and kayaks, sit in and sit on. I thought what a bloody good idea.

One of the chaps from up north mentioned AKFF and I looked you up. I'm now building a "Canyak", a sit in, the information on this site is brilliant it's guiding my build it's guiding my attitude. Of course there's a few opinions that we don't all agree with that's what the keyboard or back arrow are for: discuss and compare views or ignore them.

I think the trip reports are brilliant, inspiring. The DIY section has some ingenious solutions to keep the cost down and the acheivement up. Once my build is complete I expect I'll be arranging to meet some strange blokes near the beach using the internet (yes my Mum has warned me....).

I'll gain a reputation for being a fine weather fisherman, I'll post some pictures in the competition, I'll catch fish I have no idea what to do with, there will be some laughs, I'll provide some limited but enthusiastic advice (some of it may be useful, I'll dispense a little humour (generally corny) and there will be plenty of discussions about the benefits of tupperware vs wooden boats :twisted: .

That's what I see here, that's what the site means and I hope that's how I see it in years to come, if you need a little corner to dwell in set up an invitation only section, one day I may be invited and I'll probably be stoked, but to be honest the raw enthusiasm of the noobie will mean I won't spend that much time there.

I haven't seen any real animosity (ok maybe one thread) and to be honest that will happen from time to time, as long as we respect the diversity of our ideas all it needs to be is a difference in opinion.

it's good here I'll float around while I still feel that way...

Tor


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

To me the beauty of AKFF is that it is both a social yak fishing community with the banter and get togethers that go on and is also an information sharing place for all aspects of this great activity  
True, the odd 'spat" occurs between members sometimes, as there are many different opinions involved, but I do believe the mods handle these very well, so take a pat on the back there fellas!
I was very grateful to be a part of the trip to Dirk Hartog Island this year with a great bunch of blokes, which is something that I will have great memories of for the rest of my days and all because this event was advertised in the commercial section (albeit only for Hobie-ites). The commercial members - Hobie or whatever brand are also a valuable part of the forum ;-) 
Overall it's the members that make the forum a great place to be. From crazy old farts like Bazzoo, Occy and Dodge to genuine good / extremely helpful blokes like Red, I think we have a great mix here  
Now that winter is pretty much out of the way, I must get motivated and get out on the water and contribute a few trip reports for a change :twisted: 
Long live AKFF!!  :lol:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I like the social side of AKFF. Getting out there and having a fish with new people, showing them the ropes or maybe even learning a few tricks off them. Swapping spots and stories.

I wish I could make it down to the GC dinners but time just doesn't permit. ECKFC was created through people meeting here and we now have our own club, outings and bi-monthly meetings at our affiliate fishing clubs clubhouse.

I have met many a wonderful person off this website and I am sure I will meet quite a few more in the years to come.

OH and the best thing is that if you meet up with someone who is an idiot you can just ZONE them out and paddle in the opposite direction from them as you are not stuck in a stinkboat together :lol: .

I also use it as a valuable resource as most of our members are experienced fishos, even if they are only new to yaks. So if I need to find out about a product or get some opinions then all I have to do is put up a post. I asked about a reel the other day and got a very detailed and informative PM from one of our members who isn't even in the country at the moment but was still ever too happy to impart his knowledge on me for which I am gratefull.

It's a great site that will only get better with age.


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

What does akff mean to me?.....hmmm well im totally hooked on this sport and its fantastic to be able to interact with other likeminded people.What really appeals to me is the general vibe of the site, most yakkers are very friendly and willing to share info and handy hints with each other.
most yakkers i meet out and about ask wether im on the akff so its a easy way to catch up with others and to find where there bitin ;-) great job guys!! cheers paul.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Your not old Occulator , ive seen the lustfull way you look at your young Yummy Mummys , why do you think i have never invited to my country palatial residence , i would have to lock the Nubiles up in the shed and they hate that , as the smell of the fibreglass makes them so horney , and that means more work for me . :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnb (Nov 4, 2006)

this site is a very valuable sourse of information as i dont get alot of oportunites to get my yak out for a play but the info and freindlyness of its members to help answer questions etc means alot to me hopfully i can contribute more in the coming months as im off to awoonga in 8 days for a week of barra madness

without this site i probally wouldnt of got into yak fishing although i have been keen do do it for a long time as how i have set up my yak so it works well for me is a credit to the members here and how they have posted info and pics on there set ups 8)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

For me AKFF is:

1/ Invaluable resource getting going
2/ Putting down the accelerator in terms of skill and learning
3/ Contact point - from trips away to meeting up with locals
4/ Only just now, I'm getting interested in pimping advice. Could never have resolved my sounder without AKFF

I have every confidence that AKFF will now help me build a new group of yakker friends. Building the social contact is important. But probably the most important thing for me is satisfying curiosity - trip reports from overseas, how are guys go9ing with their new glass rocket/Ai in places remote. What is the latest thinking on fishing technique from a yak?


----------



## babylon (Jul 22, 2009)

AKFF means to me well im new and been around for a little while
the knowledge and wealth of info from members that have been around 
has saved me heaps of cash by homemade items instead of retail which
has allowed me to get the things i need to have a safe time out there
from rigging to safety gear and such has proved invaluable also have met up with 
others for friendly peddle/paddle and chat and l hope to be apart of this for along time Regards Jim 
don't change whats not broken


----------



## Flashlight (Jul 8, 2008)

Meeting place for the 'good ideas' committee.
I have picked up shitloads of ideas to work with from the site, great stuff.
Skip the spell checker, not official if it's not spelt correctly!! Who cares if we write how we speak.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

The trip postings are great for anyone new or visiting, or just not wanting to fish alone. Its great catching up with regular friends, but its also a great way of meeting new faces and learning about new places to visit (Barlings, Durras, Southwest Rocks - haven't made it to Broughton Island yet though).

Seeing posts from up and down the coast and then getting the chance to put a face to the name at one of the 'gatherings' is fantastic. I really enjoy the weekend trips, but miss the ones that had the "AKFF" organisation as they seemed to gather a larger crowd or had a greater sense of community. Perhaps more AKFF meet, greet, fish & eats are needed. The forum seems to bring what is a very geographically dispersed group of people, much closer together.

The camaraderie of people on this site are ultimately what makes it, the tips and ideas freely shared, the jokes and ribbing ( Keza's impression of sbd as a nubile, still brings tears to my eyes ).

Checking the fishing reports in the hope that a local area is finally going off only to find the fish have moved on by the time I get out there, the chance to brag on the rare occasions I get something decent and the more frequent donut postings all add to the fun.

It would be a shame if people are hesitant to post a trip report for fear of half the nation descending on that spot, as there's so much more that we like to read about - the strike, the fight, the bust off, no need to mention the exact location - its all good stuff & I for one need a daily dose of fish porn to get me through the working week.


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

(1) First up for me i have to thank the mods without there dedication we would not have a site like this & to ask the members for input means they are taking this places.
(2) No no i hate it because every couple of hours im on this bloody forum checking out the new posts, its a addiction im going to have to go to a shrink before long. :lol: :lol: 
(3) I have met some great people in my short time on this forum & think every bit of the forums are interesting & good for a laugh & s..t stir.
So for me im a happy little Vegiemite.

Keep up the great work mods.
Cheers
Kym.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have always had to fish alone and after I started to paddle a kayak it seemed natural to add in a rod and fish a bit. I discovered the forum when I was talking to the local Hobie dealer while looking for a better fishing platform than my Storm. I still fish alone although my wife now joins in on the rivers and lakes ( won't join me outside) and the forum gets me in touch with heaps of other folk who share an interest.

I have camped at Depot and been fishing on a weekend with a bunch of blokes I'd never met before and have met a few of them again on Sat. mornings.
I have been chastised in print for a variety of reasons: - fishing aone, not using a PFD on still water, spelling peddle, liking the "wrong" equipment etc.
I have been able to join in discussions on many and varied toppics.
I have been able to enjoy writing about my adventures.
And I have been encouraged a few times when doing it tough...

All in all I like it just fine. We have a general interest in fishing and kayaks and different ways of doing it which leads to variety.

Thanks to the mods and thanks to all those who contribute in small or large doses. This is a great place to visit..

Cheers 
from the best place in God's great garden
south coast NSW

John


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'd like to see a "Sponsor a Poor Yank" program to get me to AUS.



I would like to thank you for AKFF. I love reading posts here. You're all having the same woes (and WHOA'S!) as we do here but for much different critters. Coming here is like a travelog site, and I enjoy it every time.


----------

